# Record Keeping Program



## rssgnl27 (May 9, 2012)

I have a PC, and an iPad. I'm looking for a record keeping program for my goat heard. Preferably free or very low cost (under $10). Anyone have any ideas? It would be for a dairy goat heard. I don't need anything fancy just like when they were wormed last/kidding records and stuff.

Thanks!


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

I use Evernote on my iphone. You can get it on your iPad. It's free, easy to use and best of all saves everything on the Internet so if you lose your iPad you won't lose your files.

It's not a official goat herd record keeping program but I make individual files for every doe.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

There is a 4-H Dairy goat record, I have it on my email. I am planning on using it this 4-H year, and maybe even as a herd record book, at least for the does... Let me see if I can find it, and I will upload it on here. Might be what you're looking for, and it's free


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I may have to upload it in the morning, can't go to the other pages of my email at night when our "AWESOME" internet slows down..


----------



## SilverStarRanch (Oct 20, 2013)

Scottyhorse said:


> There is a 4-H Dairy goat record, I have it on my email. I am planning on using it this 4-H year, and maybe even as a herd record book, at least for the does... Let me see if I can find it, and I will upload it on here. Might be what you're looking for, and it's free


by chance did you find that paper work?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

SilverStarRanch said:


> by chance did you find that paper work?


No, my email is being dumb, so I will have to wait till morning. Trying to find it on google though.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I use easy keeper.. Love it! Though it cost a bit more the $10 a month... But worth it IMO..


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

This is either the same one, or very similar to the one I have on my email. You can just use what you want from this. In the morning I will upload the one on my email. 

http://4-hyd.ext.wvu.edu/r/download/42872


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

I just got an app called "Herd" that's a pretty good herd manager IMO, it's free... I'm sure there's an iPad version too.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Ok, I got the actual record I was talking about... What is your email? The file is too large to upload.


----------



## rssgnl27 (May 9, 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions, I'll have to try to download some when I get home.


----------



## Kathy81 (Oct 16, 2012)

I have been using kintracks
Super easy to use , free down load for under 60 animals if u have over sixty then u can buy the full version for $20. Not available for ipad yet


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Any updates to this search? This is an old post, I realize. Just looking for suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

I do the old fashioned paper work in a binder that I keep in my milk area. Each animals has a sheet for everything I do to her and a separate sheet for kiddings. Works for me - a computer type thing would be not handy for me at all. I like to flip the page to the doe I have in there and see what needs done for her.


----------



## rssgnl27 (May 9, 2012)

I've just been writing it down by hand at this point


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok. Thanks. I'm trying a new app called goat book. We will see how it goes.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I did not like goat book

Sent from my SM-G928V using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

I reeeaally like the Livestocked app. My phone is always with me so it makes it so easy to know where I am at and what goat did what and when. Tracks the income and expense too.

Sent from my SM-J700T using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks, I'll look at it

Sent from my SM-G928V using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## tinyhineyfarm93 (Jun 1, 2017)

Pinterest has a herd management records that are free. I just printed them off and used them.
Blessed be,
Kimberly


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Thank you Tiny, I have paper records, but am looking for an app. Thanks

Sent from my SM-G928V using Goat Forum mobile app


----------

